# hidradenitis - breast



## jenmar (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello...doc is excising skin/subcu for hidradenitis of the right breast.  The only options are axillary, inguinal, or perianal - perineal and umbilical.  I'm thinking axillary unless I use 19120.  Any opinions?
Thanks


----------



## StudentCPC11 (Jun 28, 2012)

*Hidradenitis of RT Breast*



jenmar said:


> Hello...doc is excising skin/subcu for hidradenitis of the right breast.  The only options are axillary, inguinal, or perianal - perineal and umbilical.  I'm thinking axillary unless I use 19120.  Any opinions?
> Thanks



JenMar, 

    Axillary seems like the best option. When I looked that word up in the ICD-9-CM book, page 142 (far left column) made reference to axillary. It also gave a Dx code of 705.83. Hope that helps.


----------



## jenmar (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks...I was thinking the same


----------

